# Warning: Teaching the cane to seniors can be hazardous to your health :)



## kidswarrior (Apr 23, 2008)

These are short, really fun, and informational. 

Elder's cane defense 1
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=8sZmh8En3bg& NR=1

Elder's cane defense 2
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=PgDod2LMfJc

Elder's cane defense 3
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=GEPtvFOs8pU

Elder's cane defense 4
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=hosfU6PUAnw 

Elder's cane defense 5
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=rhGLR2DrTzk& feature=related


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow!  They're awesome and thank you so much for sharing these.  It does give some practical ideas of defense.

- Ceicei


----------

